# Reemplazo o equivalencia del A1023



## Dieguera (Ago 16, 2015)

Hola amigos tengo un transistor que es A1023,,,, no lo consigo por ningún lado soy de tucuman argentina,,,,,, cual podría ser su equivalente. Disculpen las molestias sepas soy nuevo en esto y en el foro!! Desde ya agradecido,, saludos!! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2015)

http://english.electronica-pt.com/components-cross-reference?ref=2SA1023


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2015)

El transistor en cuestión es un 2SA1023 es PnP -100V CE 0.5A Ic puede ser reemplazado por cualquiera que cumpla esos    requisitos. Tenes que tener en cuenta en que se utilza, que tensiones alimentan al circuito en cuestión, porque transistores con menor Vce pueden llegar a servir


----------

